
The new plan to remove a trillion tons of CO2 from the atmosphere: Bury it - dankohn1
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/12/new-plan-remove-trillion-tons-carbon-dioxide-atmosphere-bury-it/
======
toper-centage
There's something extremely ironic about burying a problem that was caused but
digging it out in the first place.

